# My inexpensive DV relocation 180Q "as requested"



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

*My $50.00 DV relocation 180Q "as requested"*

Why pay $$$ when i could make one myself for 50.00 here are some pics.

instructions: remove throttle body inlet hose, cut in half by removing a 1" section of the hose, add 2" pipe with a 1" T, run a 1ply silicone heater hose from t-pipe to DV, cap off old DV port & enjoy. all parts bought on ebay so you know it was cheap.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

whats the benefit from this, lower boost recovery? faster DV response?


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

jedge1.8t said:


> whats the benefit from this, lower boost recovery? faster DV response?


reduced heat on the intake side of the turbo and DV. it moves the DV pressure side to after the intercooler where the air is cooler also keeps the air in the system flowing the rite direction. responce and recovery remain the same. lower temps are always good:thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

You're supposed to move the DV to the T, and run the hose all the way back to a 90* elbow on the TIP. This will reduce heat conducted to the DV (since its far away from the turbo), and should provide improved response. Not gonna lie, you're 98% there, but might as well finish it for another few bucks. A MadMax DV couldn't hurt, the 710N is diaphragm so its good response but something better will last forever :thumbup:


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

it is lower temp, but i mean isnt the turbo already hot as [email protected]?

To me its like sticking your hair dryer into your refridgerator to blow dry your hair, I don't really think it would take any longer to dry your hair that way. 

one way direction though I do like:thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Moving your DV to the cold side also keeps the diaphragm in better shape over a longer time. Heat + the rubber diaphragm = no good over time.


Got a parts list, tavern?


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

hose clamps at your local auto parts store i think it cost me like 50.00 all total

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28mm-1-1-8-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item43a293fb93

make sure to order the hose in multiple quantaty. a order of 1 is only 12inches long, 36 inches is what i used so order 3-4
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Verocious...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4845051df4

this part takes a while to get to the states took 35 days to get mine. good people though.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/51mm-Dump-V...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item1c21316e9e


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

l88m22vette said:


> You're supposed to move the DV to the T, and run the hose all the way back to a 90* elbow on the TIP. This will reduce heat conducted to the DV (since its far away from the turbo), and should provide improved response. Not gonna lie, you're 98% there, but might as well finish it for another few bucks. A MadMax DV couldn't hurt, the 710N is diaphragm so its good response but something better will last forever :thumbup:


i dont see the need if you want it really responsive use a hard vacume line. heat would be the same as far as i can tell so no real need to relocate the DV now that its being feed cool air.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

jedge1.8t said:


> it is lower temp, but i mean isnt the turbo already hot as [email protected]?
> 
> To me its like sticking your hair dryer into your refridgerator to blow dry your hair, I don't really think it would take any longer to dry your hair that way.
> 
> one way direction though I do like:thumbup:


but put that hair dryer in a oven and thats how its setup stock. by recompressing already heated air you end up super heating it and the compressor housing.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks for sharing :beer:


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

The idea of cooler air entering the dv isnt quite as important a part of the relocation as getting your dv out from the back of the engine bay right near the turbo. Hence why forges kit(and any other) has the dv placed on the throttle body pipe. Your setup will prob help a smidge to recirculate cooler air but it will be flowing into a hot ass dv. DV response and longevity are IMO the main reason to do this mod. I know my splitter is so hot you cant even adjust it after a good run. Def no good for the valve.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Agreed. You aren't REALLY relocating the DV. Your just changing the plumbing. Move the DV and your there.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Agreed. You aren't REALLY relocating the DV. Your just changing the plumbing. Move the DV and your there.


I wouldn't say he's just changing the plumbing around because the recirculated air isn't super hot anymore. 

There are several gains from this mod and I agree he's not taking advantage of all of them. With all the work done already, moving the DV away from the turbo area should be easy, and recommended. :beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

taverncustoms said:


> i dont see the need if you want it really responsive use a hard vacume line. heat would be the same as far as i can tell so no real need to relocate the DV now that its being feed cool air.


Look at any relocation kit. Show me one with the DV in the stock location.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> Look at any relocation kit. Show me one with the DV in the stock location.


Correct, if anything he's added volume to pressurize, which would hurt response.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Correct, if anything he's added volume to pressurize, which would hurt response.


... but since when volume to pressurize, length of piping, unnecessary bends became a concern in the 1.8t world?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> ... but since when volume to pressurize, length of piping, unnecessary bends became a concern in the 1.8t world?


The slowly evolving 1.8T world...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> ... but since when volume to pressurize, length of piping, unnecessary bends became a concern in the 1.8t world?


Hey, your ~120* post AWIC bend isn't optimized either, Mr. Perfect.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Hey, your ~120* post AWIC bend isn't optimized either, Mr. Perfect.


I'd say that this was a *necessary* bend, since the charge pipe had to somehow make it to a manifold that angles the TB towards the front of the car. In my "perfect" situation, I couldn't come up with a better plan that didn't involve having a 90 inside of an IC core (creating extra pressure drop). 

Anyway, I still feel "perfect" in a world where 7 ft of additional piping and more than 360* of additional bends is considered optimal.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Max this was made just for you.

Integrated Engineering's B5 Passat for the bonnevlle salt flats. Pretty sure it's a throttle body to AWIC end tank which flows straight into the manifold:










To quote them:

Manifolds: 
-034 custom T4 exhaust manifold w/ precision 66mm gate
-Modified AEB intake manifold w/ built in PTE 1000 bhp AWIC core

Turbo is a PTE 6768 Billet T4 V band


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I wouldn't say he's just changing the plumbing around because the recirculated air isn't super hot anymore.


Yes I mis spoke. It IS pulling cooler air, but it's in probably the worst possible place for radiant heat. I would imagine that if the housing is too hot to touch, the heat goes all the way to the core of the DV.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yes I mis spoke. It IS pulling cooler air, but it's in probably the worst possible place for radiant heat. I would imagine that if the housing is too hot to touch, the heat goes all the way to the core of the DV.


i dont see the need to remove it because its been as cool as the piping its now feed from in 100deg weather. yes i imagine if i were auto crossing it might get hotter but not much. not only is it not geting fed hot air, the air from the intake is now abble to cool off the piping all the way to the turbo. im sure if any one wants to relocate the DV its easy to modify this design to get that resault. all you need are 2 1" 90deg and a few feet of vaccume line.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> i dont see the need to remove it because its been as cool as the piping its now feed from in 100deg weather. yes i imagine if i were auto crossing it might get hotter but not much. not only is it not geting fed hot air, the air from the intake is now abble to cool off the piping all the way to the turbo. im sure if any one wants to relocate the DV its easy to modify this design to get that resault. all you need are 2 1" 90deg and a few feet of vaccume line.


If your gonna do a relocation of the dv, Relocate the DV. You really are almost there. Just find a spot for your DV where it's not soaking up radiant heat from the turbo.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> Max this was made just for you.
> 
> Integrated Engineering's B5 Passat for the bonnevlle salt flats. Pretty sure it's a throttle body to AWIC end tank which flows straight into the manifold:
> 
> ...



Pretty cool!

The setup I modeled mine from is equally as good (factory Lotus)


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

just saw this. LOL. 200.00 dam i should sell my ideas more often. http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...lve_Relocation_Kit_Cold_Side&products_id=1534


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

taverncustoms said:


> 200.00 dam i should sell my ideas more often.


Except when you're a about a decade late to the party!


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Except when you're a about a decade late to the party!


200 is so steep


----------

